

OverlayFS Proposed for the Linux 3.18 Kernel - akerl_
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc5OTc

======
luckydude
Looks remarkably similar to what Sun had 25 years ago, something called TFS.

I found the paper about it and converted it to pdf, you can get that here:

[http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/papers/tfs.pdf](http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/papers/tfs.pdf)

